# USA vs Spain ? / game thread(merged)



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I've seen and heard a couple different times for the game. Anybody know when and what channel for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I've seen and heard a couple different times for the game. Anybody know when and what channel for sure. Thanks!


Its at 7:15 AM PST but NBC will tape delayed it. So it will be telecast at 10:15 AM PST on NBC.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*



Balian said:


> Its at 7:15 AM PST but NBC will tape delayed it. So it will be telecast at 10:15 AM PST on NBC.


So does that mean it will be shown at 12:15 am Central time?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

If you go to NBA.com and the Olympic page you can find the time for the game (7:15 am Sat) and can even have alerts sent to your cell and to your email. I have signed up for both because I too am never sure what time the game is actually being played. I almost missed the last game due to the confused time thing. Hope you can get to watch. On Dirctv I believe it is channel 754.

g


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

Are they airing it live on nbcolympics.com?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*



dpc said:


> So does that mean it will be shown at 12:15 am Central time?


I bet it means 9:15am central time because it will be on at 10:15am on the East Coast. Right?? I'm guessing here.

This will be the first Team USA game that I watch. I can't wait to see Rudy play against the top NBA competition. So what's the deal here on the West coast? 10:15 or 7:15?

Okay. Checked out my TV schedule and it says that the Olympics starts broadcasting here on the West Coast at 10am on NBC. So I'll be getting up for that. GO RUDY!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*



Samuel said:


> Are they airing it live on nbcolympics.com?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

From what I can tell it's on at 7:15am Pacific on 754 HD on Directv.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

Ok, I have it manually set to record in case I'm not awake.

I bet this USA game has more posts than all the other USA game threads combined.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

I dont know why it would be tape delayed and shown at 10:15am on the west coast. I get it live on NBC in Arizona (basic cable), but it does start 7:15am.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

I am so watching this thing live. Commentator-less games have been a godsend this olympics. No offense to Rice and MB, but I wish I could do this for Blazer games.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*



Samuel said:


> I am so watching this thing live. Commentator-less games have been a godsend this olympics. No offense to Rice and MB, but I wish I could do this for Blazer games.


I am a vampire as well.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*



Samuel said:


> I am so watching this thing live. Commentator-less games have been a godsend this olympics. No offense to Rice and MB, but I wish I could do this for Blazer games.


you could use the mute button, or turn the sound all the way down.

it's on at 10:15am on what ever *bc you choose to watch it on.
i figure they are running the tape delay because it's saturday and they want to get all the fat americans they can watching the mighty redeem team.
mighty mighty u.s.a.
that's right your mighty... your mighty ****in' lazy!!


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_online_listings/zone=PT/day=8/sport=BK/online.html


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Game Thread: USA vs Spain*

Games about to start and I don't see a thread, so here goes.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*



Amandalyn said:


> http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_online_listings/zone=PT/day=8/sport=BK/online.html


Do you know if there is any way to expand the video to make it full screen?

EDIT: nvm, how about the "enlarge screen" button...duh


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: USA vs Spain*

Looks like Spains starting Calderon, Rudy, Mumbru, Pau, and Reyes vs the USA's normal starting unit.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: USA vs Spain*

Rudy for 3, and crashing the boards on the defensive end.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kobe hooks Rudy and has the call go against him???

this sure isn't the NBA

STOMP


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: USA vs Spain*

Meh, not gonna talk to myself here... time to move to the other thread.

http://www.basketballforum.com/mens-olympic-basketball/409166-usa-vs-spain-8-16-10-15-a-6.html


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

damn, Wade just ****ed up his % with that last second heave....


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

why not play rudy instead of jcn?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: USA vs Spain ?*

rudy making several nice passes. invisible on D though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I might need to hedge my Rudy declarations now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I woke up a half hr late! At least I have it recorded so I can't watch what I missed later.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I woke up a half hr late! At least I have it recorded so I can't watch what I missed later.


How are you watching it live? what channel is it on here?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Dan said:


> How are you watching it live? what channel is it on here?


754 HD channel on Directv. One benefit of having Directv. I picked the right time to get a 67" HDTV.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a schedule I printed a while back that said the game would be on USA network at 7:15 a.m. and tape delayed on NBC at 10:00. So I got up at 6:00 a.m. so I could watch it (after staying up half the night waiting for my house to cool down so I could sleep) and I've been treated to a very very very boring doubles tennis match. I don't know where you guys are watching it, but I have Dish. I promised the old ball and chain I'd do some work for her, so I guess I'll try to tape it, again, and maybe I can see it at midnight when it's too hot to sleep. BBert is in a bad mood.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

oooooh.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

its live on nbc.com


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BBert said:


> I have a schedule I printed a while back that said the game would be on USA network at 7:15 a.m. and tape delayed on NBC at 10:00. So I got up at 6:00 a.m. so I could watch it (after staying up half the night waiting for my house to cool down so I could sleep) and I've been treated to a very very very boring doubles tennis match. I don't know where you guys are watching it, but I have Dish. I promised the old ball and chain I'd do some work for her, so I guess I'll try to tape it, again, and maybe I can see it at midnight when it's too hot to sleep. BBert is in a bad mood.


You're welcome to come over for the second half. You too, Dan.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Outside of that horrible possession at the end of the half I thought Rudy played well, he's playing the el matador D again and with USA's quick guards he's looked pretty bad, but offensively he's made some nice passes and didn't seem to be bothered to much by the pressure when he was dribbling. 

He got into a little back and forth with Lebron for a second, thought Lebron was gonna get a T called on him there.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

**** Rudy goes down hard!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy got stuffed!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, I didn't realize he was hurt. Hope he's ok.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Rudy hits the court hard!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mgb said:


> You're welcome to come over for the second half. You too, Dan.


eace:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think the audio is slightly ahead of the video. They say a three is in before it is and during halftime the audio didn't match when it showed someone on the sideline talking.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

There's just nothing quite like watching "live" on a huge hdtv. :clap:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This is so weird with the audio off. I hear a whistle before contact or before the ball goes out of bounds. I remember that in other games too. A lot of times I think it's a foul because it's when the ball is tipped away, but it's out of bounds instead.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ABM said:


> There's just nothing quite like watching "live" on a huge hdtv. :clap:


Amen to that!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Don't look like Rudy is going to come back in.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

mgb said:


> Don't look like Rudy is going to come back in.


I don't think he'll be back in this game, and there's a chance he might sit out vs. Angola too, Spain can beat Angola easy without him and group play is pretty meaningless once the matchups are set like they are now.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I want Spain to lose just because of the way they ***** and moan after every foul call that goes against them.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

86-63 after 3, USA.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy's back in.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

mgb said:


> Rudy's back in.


Yup, looks like I spoke way to soon...

At least he's not hurt!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> I want Spain to lose just because of the way they ***** and moan after every foul call that goes against them.


You must really hate the NBA then.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy takes the charge.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Team USA needs Greg Oden; I'm pretty underwhelmed by Howard for some reason.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

BBert said:


> You must really hate the NBA then.


Indeed that is my least favorite part of watching Hoops.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jayps15 said:


> Yup, looks like I spoke way to soon...
> 
> At least he's not hurt!


True.

Right after I said he wouldn't come back in I seen him leap up from the bench in reaction to a play. Didn't look hurt at all.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, USA wasn't able to get any dunks in this game.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rudy's 3pt shot has been more off these past games than I think I saw all last season with DKV, outside of the one attempt at the end of the half that was just a bad possession for Rudy I think he's been pretty open, but his stroke isn't dropping like it was. The ball movements been there, I think he's leading Spain in assists, but his scoring is his main weapon and I'd like to see him start getting hot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

USA looked up for this game. Hitting a lot of 3s. They hit their 3s and no one is going to be even close to them. It's their D that kicks though!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

That was an ol' fashion butt whoopin'.

Spain is possibly the 2nd best team in the tourney, but the USA is head-and-shoulders better than any team out there.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't heard too many people mention Nate in these threads. I can't remember where I read it, but I'm pretty sure Nate is the one that came up with the defensive scheme ... granted he's got the best, most athletic players in the world at his disposal to run that scheme, but so far I think it's proved to be a a stroke of genius.

Go Nate!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Rudy's stats - 20 minutes, 8 points, 3/8 FG (2/6 3pt), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 TOs.

Spain's guards were worked pretty badly. Rubio had 8, 3, 3 with 4 TOs.

LeBron - 29 minutes, 18 points (5/10), 5 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 4 TOs.
WAde - 19 minutes, 16 points (8/12), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 3 TOs.
Paul - 24 minutes, 14 points (3/5), 5 rebounds, 8 assists, 5 steals, 2 TOs.
Bryant - 17 minutes, 11 points (4/9), 0 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 4 TOs.

^4 best players in the world^

http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/resultsandschedules/rsc=BKM400B12/index.html = boxscore


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Tough fall by Fernandez. Glad to see he got back in the game, but by then it was too late to make a difference. 

I missed most of the first half of the game (damned NBC and their inability to communicate the schedule!) but I actually was reasonably impressed with Fernandez' play in the second half, particularly on defense. He caused two or three turnovers against guys like Kobe and Wade, which is pretty hard to do. And he was generally in the right place at the right time. 

The announcers were a little critical of his perimeter shooting. He did screw up the clock management at the end of the quarter. But he was taking shots that he seems to normally make, and sometimes it's a Shooting Guard's job to try to open things up when things get stagnant by hitting some tough threes.

Seemed to me that the Spanish team just completely lost hope when he came out of the game after his fall.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I haven't heard too many people mention Nate in these threads. I can't remember where I read it, but I'm pretty sure Nate is the one that came up with the defensive scheme ... granted he's got the best, most athletic players in the world at his disposal to run that scheme, but so far I think it's proved to be a a stroke of genius.
> 
> Go Nate!


Nice! Go Nate!



> Seemed to me that the Spanish team just completely lost hope when he came out of the game after his fall.


Naw, it was over well before that.

Rudy wasn't that much of a factor throughout.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

mook said:


> Tough fall by Fernandez. Glad to see he got back in the game, but by then it was too late to make a difference.


there is nothing rudy could have done for spain to have a prayer of winning this game.



> Seemed to me that the Spanish team just completely lost hope when he came out of the game after his fall.


the US had the game won long before rudy's fall.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Spain's guards weren't able to deal with the pressure defense.noone was really a factor for them except Reyes and he's just a garbage player who got a lot of easy looks because we weren't paying attention to him.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

fackin a..i wake up at 945, the channel is o usa as I turn the tv on, and they have the score right there..nothing I could do to miss it...totally lame..pretty upset the game was a blowout too, was looking forward to a good game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Impossible to root for usa with this starting 5 out there..
Kidd...please, get the hell outta there..too old, can't ball anymore
Kobe..need I say more?
Melo..thug, smug, brings nothing to the table outside of 1 on 1 ball
Bron..really good, but I'm so sick of him always being in the spotlight, plus he's an attention you know what
Dwight..I like him, but he can't do anything outside of dunk

On the flip side, Rudy looks good and Pau is being made out to be softer than twinkie filling


----------



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

I was very impressed with Rudy's play today!
Stat line:
8 points/3-9 shooting/2-6 form 3 point land/4 rebs/3 assists/2 TO's, and a steal
He handeled the pressure pretty well today, some of the passes he mad were great today. Did you guys see the one that went between Melo's legs???SICK! Showed us his hops with that alley also. He still isn't shooting the ball as well as he could but I'll live with 2-6 from three.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You can see USA is getting better as the play more together. Great passing and moving without the ball. Of course D is their calling card.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Spain's coach obviously didn't want to win...Rudy is their 2nd/1st best player and he was left out for long stretches during the 1st and 2nd. JCN is teh sux.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

lets get rudy working on his alley-oop passes! Not super impressed, but I've only had the game on for like five minutes. Rubio looks pretty good from what I've seen.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Spain's coach obviously didn't want to win...Rudy is their 2nd/1st best player and he was left out for long stretches during the 1st and 2nd. JCN is teh sux.


better than gasol and/or calderon? certainly not at the nba level.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont even think Rudy is better than Navarro or Garbajosa


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> I dont even think Rudy is better than Navarro or Garbajosa


Is this the first Olympic game you're watching of Rudy? He's been markedly (and I mean huge difference) better than both in the other games so far. If you're really basing his future in the league on this one game, you're delusional. Hell, even today, Spain looked better with Rudy on the floor rather than on the bench. 

What we can take away from this game and the past three is that Nate needs to loosen the reins on Rudy, a bit. He plays a style far different from what Nate prefers, and that sort of game can add a different look to our team. As long as Nate doesn't try to mold Rudy the way he has Sergio (especially in terms of freedom on offense), Rudy should be a relatively major contributor on our team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Is this the first Olympic game you're watching of Rudy? He's been markedly (and I mean huge difference) better than both in the other games so far. If you're really basing his future in the league on this one game, you're delusional. Hell, even today, Spain looked better with Rudy on the floor rather than on the bench.
> 
> *What we can take away from this game and the past three is that Nate needs to loosen the reins on Rudy, a bit. He plays a style far different from what Nate prefers, and that sort of game can add a different look to our team. As long as Nate doesn't try to mold Rudy the way he has Sergio (especially in terms of freedom on offense), Rudy should be a relatively major contributor on our team*.


I like Rudy a lot, but he makes some very bad decisions at times(both D and O). If he does that very much he won't get off the bench much. As long as he listens to the coaches, because I think it's easily corrected, I think he'll get a lot of time.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

HB said:


> I dont even think Rudy is better than Navarro or Garbajosa


I can understand if this is the first time you've watched Rudy play, but go back and watch some of the Spain/China game and tell me that JCN is better than Rudy.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

HB said:


> I dont even think Rudy is better than Navarro or Garbajosa


By watching this one game, you could also make the mistake of thinking Navarro is better than Calderon as well. But you would also be wrong on that point.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

god damn Spain are annoying, they spend the whole possession trying to get Pau the ball, risking even more turnovers against far superior athletes with every pass. Once they finally do get it to him, Pau's softer-than-a-pillow crap doesn't work. Grow a pair.
When they try it with Marc Gasol, he pulls the Dale Davis in Portland thing, coming down with the ball and being twice as slow as everyone else.

Why can't Spain read my mind and just let Rudy ball every time?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

HB said:


> I dont even think Rudy is better than Navarro or Garbajosa


Garbajosa is a large do-it-all small forward, not particularly athletic (think Shane Battier). Navarro is a small gunner (think Shane Heal). Rudy is more athletic than either, and a much better size for SG than Navarro. I don't really see the comparison.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Rudy has definitely looked better than Navarro in the olympics. But he certainly isn't better than Gasol or Calderon. being 23 and arguably the 3rd best player on a pretty nice national team is awesome though.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

JCN is complete garbage.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

^ HAHA Nice Sig


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

meru said:


> Garbajosa is a large do-it-all small forward, not particularly athletic (think Shane Battier). Navarro is a small gunner (think Shane Heal). Rudy is more athletic than either, and a much better size for SG than Navarro. I don't really see the comparison.


I'm sure your Shane Heal comparison really resonated. Heh.

Garbajosa actually played primarily the power forward spot in the NBA, if I remember correctly, but I agree that comparing Rudy to either JCN or Garbajosa is difficult.

One thing that is clear (which I know you're not a massive fan of me pointing out, meru) is their ages.

Garbajosa: 30 years old
JCN: 28
Rudy: 23

The first two players are in their primes, while Rudy is a few years out. If Rudy's on par with them as players right now (and it looks like he might be their superior) it bodes well for his future.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Impossible to root for usa with this starting 5 out there..
> Kidd...please, get the hell outta there..too old, can't ball anymore
> Kobe..need I say more?
> Melo..thug, smug, brings nothing to the table outside of 1 on 1 ball
> ...


It's impossible to root for five very, very good players being willing to play for the team, rather than themselves?

Anthony is really the only player I don't like from that group, but if he's hitting the open perimeter jumpers he gets, there's no doubt he helps the team win.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Is anyone going to argue, as they did last week, that Spain has the same great athletes that the USA does? Or that the team should slow the ball down and play a more controlled tempo?

Of course the US could still be derailed on their way to gold, but I'm interested to see who--if anyone--still thinks there's no way they win it all.

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> Rudy's stats - 20 minutes, 8 points, 3/8 FG (2/6 3pt), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 TOs.
> 
> Spain's guards were worked pretty badly. Rubio had 8, 3, 3 with 4 TOs.
> 
> ...


If Rudy gives us 8 points,4 rebounds, 3 dimes and 1 steal in 20 minutes per night this season, I would be ecstatic!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

This game makes me think back to the original Dream Team - and a foreign star named Toni Kukoc. The Bulls had just signed Kukoc to a huge contract, one MUCH larger than they were paying Scottie Pippen. (who was understandably furious)

When the 2 teams actually meant, Pippen did everything to Kukoc except sleep with his mother! He might not have owned him, but he sure had a long-term lease. The game foreshadowed Kukoc's career: he was *good* in the NBA, but not a star. The folks in Chicago who predicted he would be an all-star and immediately become their #2 player were in for a rude disappointment.

This not to say that Rudy will be a "flop", but people need to dial back the expectations. The "Redeem Team" made him look very ordinary.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I hate the name, but the "Redeem Team" would make ANYBODY look bad! You start BRoy on the Spanish team and they would have shut him down. This game has NO significance on what his career will look like. He could have lit the US up and it would have ment nothing.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I hate the name, but the "Redeem Team" would make ANYBODY look bad! You start BRoy on the Spanish team and they would have shut him down. This game has NO significance on what his career will look like. He could have lit the US up and it would have ment nothing.


Agreed, and not only that, Spain honestly benefited from a loss to the US in terms of matchups for the playoffs. Maybe the coach really is crazy, but I bet the rotation will tighten up once they get to the knockout rounds.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> This game makes me think back to the original Dream Team - and a foreign star named Toni Kukoc. The Bulls had just signed Kukoc to a huge contract, one MUCH larger than they were paying Scottie Pippen. (who was understandably furious)
> 
> When the 2 teams actually meant, Pippen did everything to Kukoc except sleep with his mother! He might not have owned him, but he sure had a long-term lease. The game foreshadowed Kukoc's career: he was *good* in the NBA, but not a star. The folks in Chicago who predicted he would be an all-star and immediately become their #2 player were in for a rude disappointment.
> 
> This not to say that Rudy will be a "flop", but people need to dial back the expectations. *The "Redeem Team" made him look very ordinary.*



I suppose it is how hige your expectations are, but I just rewatched the game again on my DVR and did many slow-motion, stops and very-slow-advances and I have increased my expectations for Rudy. 

He had a very good 2nd quarter and I thought he out played Dereon Willliams when he was matched up with him, which was for several minuets,and aquited himself very well. It was the other USA players, like LeBron and Wade with help on D that caused most of the trouble. I suspition that if any one of the USA players had to go against the USA team as a whole they would struggle as well. 

I thought that Rudy played very well early against Colby, drawing a hooking foul on the base line on Colby and staying with him on Defense most of the time. In the second quarter Rudy was matched against D Williams. Rudy played very good D and offense against him. I say all this, to predict that Rudy will be both a fairly good D player and an above average player on the O end early on in his NBA career. If he comes off the bench he will be matched against the other teams lesser players. If he starts with Roy, they will play off each other very well in my estimation. He won't be lobbing the ball to Gasol, he will be throwing it to Oden or LA. Anyway I came away the second time much more impressed than seeing the game live. 

For those who have the capability to DVR in slow motion do so. Rudy was fouled by Howard when he got hurt. Kidd did block the shot spot on but Howard came right thru Rudy and that is why he fell so awkwardly IMO.

g


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

As this round of the olymics started, Ed, I figured the U.S. team were the heavy favorites. That said, I had concerns about the lack of bigs, lack of time together, etc., so while I figured they'd be the "over dogs" throughout, I also thought a fluke might see a team like Spain or Greece topple them. While I _still_ think they could lose a game, I've gone from thinking the other team would need less a fluke and more a miracle.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> As this round of the olymics started, Ed, I figured the U.S. team were the heavy favorites. That said, I had concerns about the lack of bigs, lack of time together, etc., so while I figured they'd be the "over dogs" throughout, I also thought a fluke might see a team like Spain or Greece topple them. While I _still_ think they could lose a game, I've gone from thinking the other team would need less a fluke and more a miracle.


That totally makes sense... if the USA misses its threes and if the other team is on fire from behind the arc, the game tightens up and a loss to a better team is definitely possible. That is a far cry from the position that some were taking after the first game or two of the Olympics.

Ed O.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Come on, Ed - NOBODY ever said that the US weren't the favorites. Except perhaps a few morons who were saying things like "if the US played like this against Spain they would be losing by 20" - as if the US would play the same way against Spain. 

The US still has the same weakness: spotty outside shooting. But they make up for it with ridiculous size (at the skill positions) and speed advantage. Personally I never thought Spain would be the one to derail them because Spain is like a poor man's US - they play fast because they have depth. The teams that have beaten the US in the past (NOT Spain) have been slow-it-down teams with great shooting at every position. Now, the US dismantled Greece, but that leaves Argentina (getting old and without Sanchez, but still crafty) and Lithuania (a definite longshot).

I will say this: I would be surprised if, if they meet again, Spain doesn't put up more of a fight. Nobody's going to beat the US twice in one competition, and it's better to get blown out early so the US doesn't have a chip on its shoulder when it counts.

A comment on highlights: NBC has "top 8 plays of the day" and, while it includes the Ricky-to-Rudy ally-oops (and has a Bogut play as #1 to show NBC's lack of homerism), it doesn't have Rudy's Manu-esque bounce-pass-through-Carmelo's legs, which to my mind was better than all the ones they had. Can anyone post video of that?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

gatorpops said:


> I suppose it is how hige your expectations are, but I just rewatched the game again on my DVR and did many slow-motion, stops and very-slow-advances and I have increased my expectations for Rudy.
> 
> He had a very good 2nd quarter and I thought he out played Dereon Willliams when he was matched up with him, which was for several minuets,and aquited himself very well. It was the other USA players, like LeBron and Wade with help on D that caused most of the trouble. I suspition that if any one of the USA players had to go against the USA team as a whole they would struggle as well.
> 
> I thought that Rudy played very well early against Colby, drawing a hooking foul on the base line on Colby and staying with him on Defense most of the time. In the second quarter Rudy was matched against D Williams. Rudy played very good D and offense against him. I say all this, to predict that Rudy will be both a fairly good D player and an above average player on the O end early on in his NBA career. *If he comes off the bench he will be matched against the other teams lesser players. If he starts with Roy, they will play off each other very well in my estimation.* He won't be lobbing the ball to Gasol, he will be throwing it to Oden or LA. Anyway I came away the second time much more impressed than seeing the game live.


I think offensively A Roy-Rudy pairing could eventually work, but depending on matchups I still think it's unlikely that this would be an effective backcourt defensively ... though this is not to say that Rudy being a "bench" player is a knock on his talent, I just think he's probably going to thrive in a Manu Ginobli, quasi-sixth man role.

Overall my expectations are that Rudy will probably enjoy more success than he did this morning primarily because he's not going to be facing teams that are 12 deep with all-stars; team USA's suffocating defense is probably about as close to a worst case scenario as I can imagine for a guard.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Does anyone else see Nate's imprint on this Olympic team? I bet he shows videotape of these games to the Blazers in training camp saying, in effect, "These are the best players in our league and they worked like crazy on defense. If they can, so can you."


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

maxiep said:


> Does anyone else see Nate's imprint on this Olympic team? I bet he shows videotape of these games to the Blazers in training camp saying, in effect, "These are the best players in our league and they worked like crazy on defense. If they can, so can you."


I mentioned it earlier in the thread. In fact I read it somewhere that the whole defensive scheme was Nate's; if the Blazers can take some of that to heart imagine the heights they'd climb?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ed O said:


> That totally makes sense... if the USA misses its threes and if the other team is on fire from behind the arc, the game tightens up and a loss to a better team is definitely possible. That is a far cry from the position that some were taking after the first game or two of the Olympics.


what i don't understand is why some people are counting on the US to miss their 3s. yes, they shot poorly from behind the 3 point line in the earlier games. basically that was just kobe shooting poorly from behind the 3 point line and jacking up shots(his 1-7 and 0-8 performances in the first two games really bring down the percentages). against spain the US was getting carmelo, prince, deron, and kobe wide open spot up 3s and from the international line they are going to hit a good percentage of those consistently. as long as guys aren't forcing up bad shots, 3s aren't going to be a problem for the US because the competition can't afford to not give up open 3s with guys like lebron and wade attacking the basket.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I've seen too many international games in which great US shooters couldn't make shots to think that this team is unbeatable. They beat Spain 16 hours ago only by making many midrange and long shots. If they had been cold, it would have been a close game. It isn't inevitable that the US will win this thing.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hector said:


> I've seen too many international games in which great US shooters couldn't make shots to think that this team is unbeatable. They beat Spain 16 hours ago only by making many midrange and long shots. If they had been cold, it would have been a close game. It isn't inevitable that the US will win this thing.


I'm almost with you -- it's a great point about the shooting and likely to continue to be an issue since so many shooters seem to struggle with switching balls.

Ultimately though, I think the U.S. team's defense will continue to reliably shut down opposing teams' offenses and their depth should let them continue to run in waves -- when the shots aren't falling they should be able to continue to turn the second half (when the opposing teams' best players have started to tire) into dunkfest after dunkfest.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

PorterIn2004 said:


> ...
> Ultimately though, I think the U.S. team's defense will continue to reliably shut down opposing teams' offenses and their depth should let them continue to run in waves -- when the shots aren't falling they should be able to continue to turn the second half (when the opposing teams' best players have started to tire) into dunkfest after dunkfest.


I completely agree; Team USA's perimeter D is creating so many fast break opportunities and is (so far) getting teams very frustrated with their inability to get into any kind of offensive rhythm.

I'm not going to say this team is unbeatable, but even if their 3 point shooting were to go cold they make up for so much of that with their transition offense created by their defense that it's going to take them having the worst game of the tournament while their opponent simultaneously has their best game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

On top of which they are going to get some of the rebounds off the missed 3 pointers.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

One could argue that the worst shot in (NBA) basketball is just in front of the NBA three-point line. The probability of making the shot is similar to a three-pointer, but it's only worth two points. As a result, I'm just guessing that most NBA players (other than Travis) avoid that shot by either getting back behind the line for the three, or working for a better two-pointer. My theory then, is that perhaps NBA players don't practice shooting from the International three-point line all that much, compared to the international players. (Hey, I just come up with theories, don't expect me to try to prove or disprove it. :biggrin: )


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

As far as how Rudy ranks on Spain's team compared to Gasol, JCN, and Calderon, from watching these three games it is my opinion that in 5 years, looking back on Spain's current roster, Ricky Rubio is (will be) the best player on their team. He's my favorite player on their team now. I would love to get Rubio on the Blazers. As for Pao, I'll take LaMarcus over that weeny 100 times out of 100.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

BBert said:


> One could argue that the worst shot in (NBA) basketball is just in front of the NBA three-point line. The probability of making the shot is similar to a three-pointer, but it's only worth two points. As a result, I'm just guessing that most NBA players (other than Travis) avoid that shot by either getting back behind the line for the three, or working for a better two-pointer. My theory then, is that perhaps NBA players don't practice shooting from the International three-point line all that much, compared to the international players. (Hey, I just come up with theories, don't expect me to try to prove or disprove it. :biggrin: )


You've probably got something there, though one obvious solution at least for guys like Redd (yet another Michael!) would be to simply step back to the NBA three-point line. Still, what with this point, the adjustment to the ball, and getting used to their team mates and where guys want the ball, etc., I think we've got a solid explanation for what's going on.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> One could argue that the worst shot in (NBA) basketball is just in front of the NBA three-point line.


I often wondered why Sabonis shot from that spot so much. Now that you mention it, it was probably because of his extensive background playing international ball.



> one obvious solution ... would be to simply step back to the NBA three-point line


I always found it's a lot tougher to shoot consistently without that visual marker to key off of, such as on playgrounds (not just a wind factor, because playgrounds with marked 3 pt lines are similar to indoor in that respect) or unmarked side courts. Taking a step back introduces inconsistencies in distance.

Dan


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

> I'll get back with ya after Spain, K ? Spain showed me more than Hot sauce and the Professor.


I didn't want to bother with an lolcat, but let's just say...

O RLY?


----------

